# Spinner blades....



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Been having too much fun this winter....


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Good looking blades.what are you going to use as a clear.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

They look good.Where'd you get the blanks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

russ9054 said:


> They look good.Where'd you get the blanks?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Those are Peerless predator blades. Tom, the owner, is a member here. 

Peerless
I'm a huge fan


----------

